# Congrats to the 9th Reading MPOC!



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Congratulations to bpd145 and the rest of the goons graduating from the 9th Reading MPOC tonight! God save the citizens of the Commonwealth now!!

:t: =D> \/ :fun:

-Mike


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Congrats, it's a wonderful day. Just hope they behave at their party tonight. We went on the Spirit of Boston, pretty cool. :fun: :martini:


----------

